# CeraKote



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Well, I picked up an older Kimber Custom Carry (Series 1) the other day and it looks pretty beat up (Like it was carried for the last 8-10 years constantly). The gun shoots great but its just plain ugly. I have made the decision that I want to get it re blued and the sites replaced. My local Gun Smith just started using NIC Industries CeraKote.

Does anyone have any experience with this stuff or has anyone used it. From what I've found on the site its good stuff, but I wanted a few more opinions.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My gunsmith used Metacol on my Glock. Its Fantastic. I had Robar do my .45 in Rogard; it isn’t standing up near as well. I have no experience with CeraKote.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard that Roguard isn't as durable as Robars NP3


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It isn’t. I know one of their gunsmiths; she recommended I NP3 the whole gun. She likes the process better but I didn’t want a silver gun. The Rogard is guaranteed for other than holster wear though.


----------

